# Getting the first apprenticeship



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Many supply houses have job posting boards. You may have some luck there, some post for experience, others just say help wanted. Check it out.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you’re in America and not employed, you aren’t trying hard enough to find a job. Pound the pavement and make phone calls.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I would first suggest the union if that's a possibility. If not then I would go pound the pavement and ask to talk to the owner/shop manager at local shops. Dress ready for work. You never know, you walk in and they just had some guy quit, they need someone right now. Winter is normally a slow time for most shops, but don't let that stop ya.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

SMoDFly said:


> So far I have looked online for electrician apprenticeships and contacted employment agencies, with no luck yet. Every employment agency informed me that they do not find prospective apprentices for electricians, and almost every job listing online are for experienced apprentices. Most ask for 3rd and 4th year apprentices, others simply require an apprenticeship card. To get an apprentice card in the state of New Hampshire, an employer is required.
> 
> Since I haven't gotten anywhere yet, I am now prepared to contact employers directly. Any advice for contacting them? Is phone or in person preferred?
> 
> Does the winter season affect whether they are taking on new apprentices? This is important to me because I may take a class this winter to broaden my skills.


Important fact of life: this is the season for LAY OFFS.

Contractors look to hire when the weather turns good... especially apprentices.

So, March-April 2018 is when contractors will start looking to hire apprentices.

That's when the tempo of business is strong enough for firms to hire new talent.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

All the above replies are very good.

Most Trades do not use Hiring Companies (Head Hunters) to find qualified. The exception to this is the Union: The appropriate Union often supply staff to the Trades. (IBEW supplies Electricians and Electrical Apprentices to Union Contractors).

The advantage of going with a union such as the IBEW is your Apprenticeship is transferrable to other IBEW approved Electrical Companies. When a job finishes at one site and you have to go to another site which is serviced by a different company your apprenticeship does not end and start over since your apprenticeship is usually through the IBEW rather than a specific company

Here is a start (Online Free Yellow Pages):

https://www.superpages.com/listings.jsp?CS=L&MCBP=true&search=Find+It&STYPE=S&SCS=&C=Electric%20Contractors%20New%20Hampshire

You can try to visit the closest Electrical Contractors but small shops often do not have someone in the shop through the day.

Visit and/or call the local IBEW in your area.

Call the Electric Contractors closest to you where no one was available when you visited and expand out in concentric circles.

Try to set up an interview.

Remember to be prepared to disclose any experience and formal training and other education.

Also, ask them questions.

You may want to prepare a resume NOT more than 1 1/2 to 2 pages long. Be precise! Most companies trash long resumes without reading the first page.

Good Luck


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just prepare for the contractor mind games if you pound the payment.


----------

